# Cleaned and Repainted Reels



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

I bought this 550ss last year for 15 dollars, thing was corroded to hell, pitting in the bail wire and very stiff. Cleaned it out took out all the bearings, which were surprisingly rust free, and degreased it all. Stripped and sanded off the remaining old paint then refinished it with some rustoleum auto paint. Like how it came out, looks and feels 100 times better than before. 

Before:

























After:









Also repainted the 706z I got this last year as well, really liking the power knob I got from Ocean Master. Also added 3 guides to my old two piece king rod and took off all the decorative thread around the guide feet and just used black thread to keep it light as possible.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks good brother....way ta get a good deal on a reel too!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks great. Brand new. 



.


----------

